# Kribensis!!!!!!!



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

i finally got kribensis and my tank is better than ever...(cause im always changing it)..but i have 4 1in kribs 5 rummynose tetras and 5 neons...also 1 cory...yea i know i need to get more...1 gold algea eater...2 singapore amono shrimp....and the coolest in my fishtank my hillstream loach...

il try to convince my bro to help me post some pics whenever i get a sec...im thinking about just putting them on my album and then ill give you the link to my album so you can the tank...will that work? 

reply plz...ty


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

the hillstream loach and the kribs have very different water parameters i learned this the hard way... the hill stream is a cold water fish that needs alot of current and large smooth surfaces to be happy and thrive... and i would also whatch out for the kribs fighting over territories, just make sure they have plenty of cavesand hiding places


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

yea loach died:--( he was cool thanks for the advice though...


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

i had a hillstream before i did reaserch on them and lost him within a month, i am acctually hopping to setup a tank just for hillstream and other "grazing" loaches, i will post updates on that if it happens.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I saw a video of those guys, awesome. They need a bit of a specialized setup with lots of current, cooler temps and lots of oxygen.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

i see Goto is still here.....though u'd be gone by now....

sorry for ur loach dude but before u mix fish in a tank,do a lil reading. fish are not cheap and losing them = lost money!


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

you trying to say something zakk??(id be gone?)lol jk....um yea the hillstream was doing really good and then i jumped into the whole kribensis thing and then he died...he was really cool ..like i said ill have to get some pics up.....asap...tank looks great. still having problems with hair algae.what should i do?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Singapore amono shrimp? Amano shrimp are amano shrimp, Singapore flower shrimp are totally different.


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

oh srry....


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

how are the kribs coming? any fry yet?


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

nope no fry buy one has a really pink belly and the other three dont..


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

my just spawned last night, i should have fry buy monday hopefully


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

nice man!!! hey any tips or tricks or just let them do there thing?post some pics


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Kribs are the easiest fish to breed imo, even easier than convicts. Don't be proud of getting them to breed but ready yourself for fry instead, if you have a male and female you're gonna get fry.


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

i have heard a couple different things, one is if you want more fry quickly to take the fry out as soon as possible, but if you want to watch the parents heard them around then they will be fine with them until the parnets strat wanting to breed again then you will need to separate them. I think i'mgoing to take this first batch out and put them in my fry tank with the molly fry i already have. But the next batch i will prolly leave with the parents.


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

the only worry i have is that my leopard bush fish will get to the fry before i do... but the parents have him hiding far away from thier cave so it will most likely be fine until i get them out.


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

so im not really doing this for money so should i just leave the fry with their parents?? and when do i know when they will want to breed again?


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

time to get some pics!!!


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

heres some pics!

heres what it used to be....









still progressing...









getting there...









this helps...









BAM!!!!!...









now kribs and kuhlis..


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

tanks lookin very nice dude


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

with the kribs being at 1 inch ; they have a lot of growing to do before they breed..the females will get about 2- 2 1/2"....the males about 4"...but the females can get extremely vicious around breeding time.....the males will be much more slender that the females too...


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

well thank you guys very much and do you think any of those pics are worthy for picture of the month.....

oh and that is just one tank my 37 gallon progressing through time.


----------

